# Installing MS Office without a CD rom drive



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

I recently baught a MSI laptop which doesn't have a CD/DVD Rom Drive. I also recently putchased Microsoft Office Student Edition. I want to know hoe to install the MS software on the laptop if it doesnt have a drive to put the instalation disk. There is a 60-day trial version of office installed already. Is there a way to enter the key code off the Office program I alreay baught. I dont want to have to go online to pay & instakk the software when I have a hard copy of it already.


----------



## silver2007 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi nakiesha ,
as to what i know, since the office in the system right now is a trial version then you can activate and upgrade it to a full version with the product key that came with with the office CD you purchased for as long as the trial version is the same version of the office you purchased.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

The trial version is almost certainly the Pro version, so entering the Home & Student number will cause serious problems.
You need to uninstall the trial version. Then (somehow) install your new Home & Student version.
You'll need to somehow get hold of an external Cd rom drive or DVD drive to connect to your laptop, so you can install the new disc.


----------

